# RP auf dem abyysischen Rat (H/A)



## Redryujin (1. Juli 2012)

Grüße.

Da wir immer öfters hören das Rollenspiel auf unseren Server " Der abyysische Rat" tot sei haben wir ein neues Projekt für die Wiedereinführung des Rollenspiels gestartet.

Unser erstes Ziel ist es den Spielern das Rollenspiel wieder näher zu bringen. Auch Rollenspielanfänger sind bei uns willkommen denen wir gerne erklären wie das Rollenspiel funktioniert.

Hier habe ich für Euch einen Wochenplan was bei uns schon alles läuft an Rollenspiel.

*Horderollenspielwochenplanung*:

*Dienstag*: (Die magische Lounge) Silbermondtaverne organisiert von der Gilde Firedragons. (ab 20 Uhr)

*Mittwoch*: (Kreistreffen der Verlassenen in Tarens Mühle) organisiert von der Gilde "Teufelskreis" (ab 20 Uhr)

*Sonntag*: (Treffen der Tauren) organisiert von der Gilde "Stamm der Sturmhufe" (ab 20 Uhr)

Natürlich sind auch Spontan RP Treffen in Silbermond geplant bzw. sind schon unternommen worden.

*Achtung: Unser Ziel ist es nicht eine Art Aldor 2 aus dem Server zu machen da wir ein sehr kleiner und gemütlicher Server sind. Also rechnet nicht mit vielen Rpler bei uns.

*Für die Teilnahme an den RP Events braucht ihr auch keinen 85er char. Ein 1er char mit einen entsprechend guten Namen reicht schon aus.

*Wichtig: Unsoziales Verhalten in den RP Events das zum Bruch der Serverrollenspielrichtlinien führt wird mit einen Ticket geahntet.
Allgemeine RP Fehler werden natürlich NICHT bestraft.
*
Wenn ihr mehr Intersse habt dann schaut Euch entweder bei unseren Realm Forum vorbei: http://eu.battle.net...e/forum/940553/
Oder im RP Channel einfach folgendes eingeben /join RPGemeinschaft
Achtung beim channel kann es auch sein das ihr alleine seid unterm Tag die meisten sind da so ca. 20 Uhr zu erreichen.

Ich wünsche Euch allen schon jetzt viel Spass auf die weiteren RP Events und wer weiß vielleicht traut ihr Euch auch ein RP Event zu organisieren *grinst*

MFG 
Redryujin

PS: Falls der Thread gegen die Forenrichtlinen verstoßen sollte bitte entweder ins richtige Forum schieben oder schließen.


----------



## Redryujin (18. Juli 2012)

Da die Allianz sich nicht traut ihre Events hier reinzuschreiben tue ich das mal.

*Allianzrollenspielwochenplan:

Dienstag: "Der Klingentanz" *in Sturmwind (Magierviertel) ab 20 Uhr

*Donnerstag: "Theramore" *Tavernenabend in Theramore ab 20 Uhr

Zuzüglich soll es eine Plotgruppe geben in der Ihr Euch Ingame melden könnt.
Hier der Thread wo der Allianzplan gepostet wurde. http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/4878568247


----------

